# Tech Guys Settings On New Advent Laptop



## J2R2R (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a friend who has just bought an Advent laptop from PC World and has the Tech Guys crap on it. It has Vista Home and he is unable to download any software from the internet.

I have tried allowing setup programs to run after saving them and allowing them under exceptions in the Windows Firewall, turning Defender off, booting without startup items, etc. but keep getting an error message.

Not too familiar with Vista and what these Tech Guys do to poison the operating system like they did with other internet protection pop ups expecting him to purchase something from one of their subsidiaries I managed to stop these and get rid of them, but cannot get passed this hurdle. I probably could if I had the time but need an answer as I haven’t got too much time.

Does anyone know of a setting within the Vista system which can permit this or of a hidden firewall poisoning from Tech Guys?

In a nutshell, he isn’t being allowed to install what he wants on his laptop which is like these Tech guys trying to take advantage of the non-technical user, whereas I have Vista on mine but have never come across this problem – but I didn’t buy mine from PC World and it didn’t have any additional chain store crap on it.

I don’t want him to have to pay to go to these Tech Guys who are holding him to ransom and want to sort it out for him.


----------

